# Zombie Hörspiel: We're Alive (Free Download)



## XLarge TeaM (20. Februar 2011)

*"We are Alive" *ist eine Zombie Hörspiel Serie die einen so manch Regentag vertreiben kann. Die 18 Episoden der ersten Staffel gibt es entweder zum freien, kostenlosen Download (mittlerweile 54 MP3s) oder auch auch als remastered 12-CD-Pack zum Kauf. Mittlerweile zählen die Macher von "We are alive" bereits 2 Millionen Downloads. Gute Unterhaltung. 

Edit: Das ist keine Amateurproduktion, schaut Euch mal die Minidoku an.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nj3OswgPeBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (21. Februar 2011)

Eindeutig zu empfehlen!


----------



## Yodaku (13. März 2011)

Hab mir jetzt mal den ersten Teil angehört, fands zuerst schade dass es auf Englisch ist... hab mich aber dann doch dazu entschlossen mal reinzuhören, hört sich echt interessant an


----------



## MoJoe779 (14. März 2011)

Jo ist gut


----------



## Alion (22. März 2011)

Ich habe mir das erste Kapitel gestern auf dem Weg zur Arbeit angehöhrt (bei 1h arbeitsweg hat man da gut Zeit), und war total begeistert.
Endlich hab ich wieder etwas um mir den Arbeitsweg zu versüssen. Ich habe heute morgen allerdings gemerkt, dass wenn man bei hören durch eine grosse Menschenmenge läuft, kann man leicht paranoid werden.


----------



## derAres (2. April 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen. Habe mir auch auf dem Arbeitsweg die ersten 3 angehört und freue mich jetzt auf die nächste Ladung :-) ... Wer englisch kann und Zombies mag, holen!


----------

